# A few pics of Jan's Kinder Goats - well, no.



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I tried, turned out I did have a Photobucket account, so I uploaded three kinder pictures. I resized them and tried to follow the directions, but no joy. I am on a Mac, is that why?

This is the link to the album, if it works.

http://s258.photobucket.com/albums/hh265/lissablack10/

It does seem to work, hope so. The kinders in the album are Domino, he is about 6 months old in the picture, he is a first generation kinder who was born here. He's 20 months old now, and not so pristine looking, he's busy acting like a buck and peeing on himself.

Fresca is Domino's sister, she is bred now and will kid in March. She was bred to my other buck, who is solid black, that may produce interesting coats. Or not.

Madame is one of my two older kinder does, she is 2 and 1/2, I brought the two of them back from Missouri, a 1000 mile trip each way. There are no kinder goats here other than mine.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome Jan... :wave: :greengrin: 

In photobucket when you put your hand on the picture..that you want to use on TGS...you will see a list of things below it .....go to the one that says ...HTML Code copy and paste it to TGS post you want to submit....it should work that way....

Your link works for pics....very cute goats....  :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Pam, Thanks. I did try that, and the link it pasted didn't work. Plus it seemed simpler to link to the whole album, which did work. I was hoping to get them pasted into a post here, but it doesn't look like that will happen unless I use a PC. I expect that is the trouble, the Mac is not really very malleable with photos. Or I just haven't ever really made the adjustment from a PC to a Mac.

Jan


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hi Pam, Thanks. I did try that, and the link it pasted didn't work. Plus it seemed simpler to link to the whole album, which did work. I was hoping to get them pasted into a post here, but it doesn't look like that will happen unless I use a PC. I expect that is the trouble, the Mac is not really very malleable with photos. Or I just haven't ever really made the adjustment from a PC to a Mac.
> 
> Jan


I just found out ,I told you the wrong thing...it is the one lower that says...
IMG Code ...
I don't think it is your Mac....try it again...I am sorry I told you wrong.... :doh: :hug:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Domino is SOOOOOO adoreable!!!!! :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Well, he was adorable, now he is a buck. He's better in the spring and summer, and he is surprisingly good at being handled when we have to do things to him, but he is smelly and messy right now.

When he was a kid even all the goats adored him because he was so charming. It's going to be interesting to see the kids in the spring. He had three kids this year and they are all really sweet, but don't have that flashy coat. The does are very friendly, though, and I am quite taken with them. I won't be breeding them until next year. 

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes you can do it with a mac - thats what I have.

Currently the instructions I have up here on TGS are for a PC because I dont know how to do "print screen" on a mac  


very nice goats you have :thumb:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

I see where domino gets his name! Very cute.


----------

